# Central Ohio get together



## shoebiedoo (Dec 10, 2011)

A few of us are getting together are Camelot caller on high street. Thursday, 7:00, it anyone's interested. They're bop that doesn't sell supplies. I wanted to check them out


----------



## Rocky (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Steve, I plan to attend. 

If anyone is interested, here is a link:

http://www.superpages.com/bp/Columb....8081.1323566963568.2748395590&dls=true&bpp=1


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 11, 2011)

Just an hour away, and I have to work that day. Maybe I'll catch the next gathering.


----------

